# Need some help on picking some good headphones



## tacosRcool (Jul 2, 2012)

I have an opportunity to get Monster Headphones 50% off (excluding Beats by Dre). I was looking at the Monster NCredible NTune: 
http://www.monstercable.com/productdisplay.asp?pin=6491

I have listened to these and they sound good but not the best I have had heard. Are these any good for half off? I am in the market for some on the ear or over the ear headphones but I don't know of any good ones. I have read many different things on the internet in the last couple of day but still have questions. I am not an audiophile so studio type headphones do not appeal to me. I do listen to heavy metal (Pantera, Fear Factory, Strapping Young Lad etc), alternative rock (Bush, Matchbox 20 etc), Grunge, Nu Metal (Korn etc), some dance music of the 90s, a bunch of 80s music, sometimes Beat Dominator and the occasional old school hip hop (sorry no country and I don't listen to crappy music as well ). I do like a good amount of bass.

I don't want to spend more than $100. It turns out that after tax and shipping the Monsters are about $100. I really don't care about brand name except for Skullcandy since their headphones just suck. Any suggestions or recommendations?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 2, 2012)

The only Monster stuff worth getting are the Monster Turbine line imo.

I am no good with metal music, wait for others to chip in, or visit headfi.org


----------



## theJesus (Jul 2, 2012)

PM BumbleBee, she helped me a lot with my headphone purchases.

Personally, I say up your budget to $150 and get the Audio-Technica ATH-M50.  They're circumaural (over-the-ear), sealed and have good bass.  They sound good without an amp and they're very portable (small and fold up real nice).  I have a pair and like 'em a lot (although I fucked 'em up trying to do the removable cable mod lol).

You say you're not an audiophile, but I guarantee that will change once you hear good sound.

edit:  You could also try the Grado SR-60i, which are a lot cheaper ($80).  They're on-ear (earpad), easy to drive without an amp and from what I've seen others say, Grado headphones are good for rock/metal.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 2, 2012)

Don't get the M50, they were good back then because it was very value for money. Now its no better than Beats in terms of price-perf (ok maybe a bit better than Beats, but you get the point).

Grados are good, get at least the SR80 though, unless you want to change the pads.


----------



## theJesus (Jul 2, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Don't get the M50, they were good back then because it was very value for money. Now its no better than Beats in terms of price-perf (ok maybe a bit better than Beats, but you get the point).


You just seriously compared Beats to the M50? :shadedshu


Fourstaff said:


> Grados are good, get at least the SR80 though, unless you want to change the pads.


The SR60 is easier to drive well without an amp.  I'm assuming the OP doesn't want to purchase an amp.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 2, 2012)

even this little kid knows the M50 are better than Beats 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QyPZCQN3b8

if you can't afford the Audio Technica M50 I would pick up the Grado SR-80i but keep in mind people either love these headphones or hate them so buy them from a seller with a good return policy like Amazon. Grados are pretty easy to drive and the 80i have a little better bass response over the 60i.


----------



## LightningJR (Jul 2, 2012)

+1 for Grados, you can also get Alessandro's (may be stretching your budget)

Also, the Superlux HD-668B are touted as "Studio Monitors" but aren't. I bought these headphones after a review saying that they made Grado's/Alessandro's sound muddy in comparison (I have MS1i's) and after getting them I would have to agree, with a sad face..  

These Superlux are well within budget, has amazing instrument separation and detail that surpasses my MS1i's. Flat bass and mids but bright. The detail and instruments separation makes it one of the best headphones for metal since it's difficult to keep metal from sounding muddy and garbled because of it's heavy nature. But these headphones accept the challenge and win. Only one thing, you may have to EQ down the highs because the headphones anre bright.


----------



## baggpipes (Jul 2, 2012)

One word... Sennheisers...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 2, 2012)

baggpipes said:


> One word... Sennheisers...



Break after a week of usage.


----------



## theJesus (Jul 2, 2012)

baggpipes said:


> One word... Sennheisers...


HD 280s are overrated imo and anything better from them is out of his price range.


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 2, 2012)

At 100USD. The Audio Technica WS70 is a more fun option other than M50, it is less balance but it is sure fun to listen to. Somewhat like a Grados closed back with very nice metal shell.

I also recommend Sony ZX700, a bit monitor style like the M50, but it is very comfortable.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 2, 2012)

theJesus said:


> You just seriously compared Beats to the M50? :shadedshu



When M50 was retailing under $100, M50 roflstomps almost everthing out there. Now its really overpriced. Better options exist elsewhere for your money. 



theJesus said:


> HD 280s are overrated imo and anything better from them is out of his price range.



I will have to agree with this, but the HD5xx are quite good for the money.

Another option is Sony XB series, they are not too bad and quite comfy (to my ears anyway). Make sure you get them for cheaps though, they are not worth that much.


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 2, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> When M50 was retailing under $100, M50 roflstomps almost everthing out there. Now its really overpriced. Better options exist elsewhere for your money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



M50 in the UK are still selling at a very competitive price. At that range, there is Shure SRH840 (far to big and heavy), Beyer DT150 (need amp badly), Song ZX700 (not on the same level in sound quailty).

M50 cannot really compared to the Shure and Beyer in sound alone, but the advantage in size, comfort and ease of use outweighs it somehow.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Jul 2, 2012)

I know from reading and from personal experience that the Sennheiser 555s had flawed engineering and would crack often.  They've since been discontinued and I now own the 558s, which frankly don't appear to be engineered any differently, but have not yet cracked; perhaps its a reformulation of the plastic, if anything.

That said, I think the ATH-M50 is a bit high in price right now, and apparently out of your price range by $40+.  I never understand why people begin suggesting headphones that don't fall within the price stated by the OP.

I'd have to research further using websites such as the aforementioned HeadFi (a definitive website in that community) to find suitable headphones that come at a price of $100 or less.


----------



## natr0n (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Aquinus (Jul 3, 2012)

I have this and I love it.

Sennheiser HD 280 PRO Professional DJ Styled Headp...


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 3, 2012)

OnePostWonder said:


> I know from reading and from personal experience that the Sennheiser 555s had flawed engineering and would crack often.  They've since been discontinued and I now own the 558s, which frankly don't appear to be engineered any differently, but have not yet cracked; perhaps its a reformulation of the plastic, if anything.
> 
> That said, I think the ATH-M50 is a bit high in price right now, and apparently out of your price range by $40+.  I never understand why people begin suggesting headphones that don't fall within the price stated by the OP.
> 
> I'd have to research further using websites such as the aforementioned HeadFi (a definitive website in that community) to find suitable headphones that come at a price of $100 or less.



First, I don't read and recommend. Only recommending via first hand experience and first hand experience tells me good headphones that worth your money under $100 is only a hand full.

A few here that are at least useable outdoor:
Creative Aurvena Live! (bass and treble heavy Denon sound)
Sony XB700 (very bass heavy)
Sony ZX700 (monitor style sound, a bit bright)
Audio Technica WS70 (CAL! with a better mid range and metal shells, less comfy)

Unless OP are also into getting some IEMs, I do recommend spending just a bit more and get something like a Beyer DT770 or the dreaded M50 if those are not wanted.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 3, 2012)

Grado SR80i and Sony MDR-V6 are also options. Grado is very open, so you might want to be a bit more careful in public. Sound wise very pleasing, and "Grado flavoured". The V6 is a bit bright like the ZX700 and its a classic, coily wires and all. 

I think there are headphones lower than $100 which are worth your money, as long as you are willing to sacrifice flexibility for specific usage, eg: CAL is very good with orchestra and bassy music, but absolutely fails with female vocals. The SR80 is very good all round, but does not shine in any way and is pretty useless in public. This is coming from a classically trained musician and TF10 user, so I think I have at least some authority on the matter.


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 3, 2012)

I wouldn't hesitate recommending Grados and MS-1s if OP are only going to use the headphones at home. Outdoor and in library, they are a big no no along with Senn HD5xxs. 

CAL! are just average on the vocal front but far from terrible. The Sony XB700 is far worse in that area.

Just avoid HD280Pros in general, unless you have a tiny head or it is made of steel. It doesn't sound that nice either.


----------



## tacosRcool (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies.  Also I will be mostly listening at home and sometimes to take it with me when I travel.  This is a lot to take in at the moment. So I will assume no Monsters then.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 3, 2012)

Ra97oR said:


> Just avoid HD280Pros in general, unless you have a tiny head or it is made of steel. It doesn't sound that nice either.



They feel fine on my head and it's not exactly small, but it's not big either. It's flat response, so no boost on the bass or high end. That is definitely not the experience that I've had with them. I have found that these headphone will make bad music sound worse but will make good music sound amazing. To each their own I guess.


----------



## theJesus (Jul 3, 2012)

tacosRcool said:


> Thanks for all the replies.  Also I will be mostly listening at home and sometimes to take it with me when I travel.  This is a lot to take in at the moment. So I will assume no Monsters then.


I think you'd be really happy with the ATH-M50 for traveling because they fold up so nice and they're closed-back so they have good sound isolation.  They're my top pick for when I travel.


----------



## tacosRcool (Jul 3, 2012)

I heard a lot of good things about the Audio-Technica ATH-M50. I did found them on ebay by an authorized reseller on ebay for $119. I do like the Grados though but I like for other people not to hear my music. I like Sony's too as well. I have a pair of Sony MDREX58V earbuds and they are decent. I still gotta think....


----------



## theJesus (Jul 3, 2012)

You really can't go wrong with the M50.  Is there anywhere local that you can audition headphones at?


----------



## Frederik S (Jul 3, 2012)

There are a lot of good headphones for around $100 like: KRK KNS-6400 or 8400 used, SR-60i or 80i, Audio Technica M50s or A700s used maybe.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 3, 2012)

there is quite a lot af choice to choose from, 
M50, SRH440, A700, DT770/80 used, HD449, PX200-II, K142..

one last thing I want to recommend is the Fischer Audio FA-004, 
its small, lightweight, built quality is good, you got 3 sets of different pads, and its very cheap..
sound quality wise its quite similar to the M50, but with lesser bass and fuller mids.
and you get a very" nice case along with a small pouch to store the headphones..


----------



## theJesus (Jul 3, 2012)

Frederik S said:


> There are a lot of good headphones for around $100 like: KRK KNS-6400 or 8400 used, SR-60i or 80i, Audio Technica M50s or A700s used maybe.


I thought about recommending the KNS-6400, but he said he wanted a "good amount of bass".


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 3, 2012)

theJesus said:


> I thought about recommending the KNS-6400, but he said he wanted a "good amount of bass".



People tend to be less bass heavy as they move on to better headphones, so I am not too worried as long as the bass is a bit more dominant than the others.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 3, 2012)

JVC, Panasonic, Superlux, Samson, Shure, Grado, Audio Technica, Fischer. did I miss any? he doesn't  want just any headphone. 

this is silly. just buy the M50 it's a good can for metal, easy to travel with, good seal.


----------



## drkshdwltng (Jul 3, 2012)

The Sennheiser HD 518's can be had for under $100 but you'll have to watch for a sale.  

I have a set that I got for Christmas and I really like them.  Best Buy had them on display so I was able to listen to them before I bought them, you may want to swing by there and give them a listen.


----------



## tacosRcool (Jul 3, 2012)

Sadly there are not that many places to listen to some good headphones. I live in Warner Robins, Georgia and there are not many audio stores (besides car audio). Also my brother has Sony MDR-V500DJ and they are just lacking...

edit:
are amps really worth buying for headphones?


----------



## theJesus (Jul 3, 2012)

tacosRcool said:


> are amps really worth buying for headphones?


Not on your budget.  When you start getting into the more expensive stuff, then definitely worth it.

Do yourself a favor and just buy the ATH-M50 and be happy.  Get it from Amazon and you'll have a good return policy if you don't like it.

edit:  Hell, if you enough cash on hand, you could buy multiple pairs of headphones to test out and then return whichever ones you don't want.


----------



## tacosRcool (Jul 3, 2012)

theJesus said:


> Not on your budget.  When you start getting into the more expensive stuff, then definitely worth it.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and just buy the ATH-M50 and be happy.  Get it from Amazon and you'll have a good return policy if you don't like it.
> 
> edit:  Hell, if you enough cash on hand, you could buy multiple pairs of headphones to test out and then return whichever ones you don't want.



Ha! I thought about buying some pairs and then deciding on which to keep! Too bad I don't have too much cash on me till this Friday! Peer Pressure! I am like () close to buying those M50s


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 3, 2012)

drkshdwltng said:


> The Sennheiser HD 518's can be had for under $100 but you'll have to watch for a sale.
> 
> I have a set that I got for Christmas and I really like them.  Best Buy had them on display so I was able to listen to them before I bought them, you may want to swing by there and give them a listen.



O also have the 518 and they are really great for the money but they are open cans and OP said that he doesn't want for others to listen what he's listening.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 3, 2012)

Sennheiser doesn't really have any headphones that sound good with metal.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 3, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> Sennheiser doesn't really have any headphones that sound good with metal.



Has Sennheiser fixed their build quality issues? They used to break pretty quick for me.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 3, 2012)

yeah. Sennheiser headphones look really cheap but they seem to hold up well.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 3, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> yeah. Sennheiser headphones look really cheap but they seem to hold up well.



Ive had two sets both broke within a month.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 3, 2012)

which models


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 3, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> which models



I dont remember the first set. It was years ago. But the second set was Ice something. I don't remember. They were all white. Im talking like 5 years ago.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 3, 2012)

sounds cheap..


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 3, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> Sennheiser doesn't really have any headphones that sound good with metal.



That might be true although I'm listening among many other things also some metal. You know, metal sounds like symphony on the Senns, you can go deaf with a smile on your face.
I also don't think they're built shabby but I've got mine for only 7 months and tend to take care when I'm using them. But what I really think is hard to beat is the comfort, you really don't feel you have them on.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 3, 2012)

They were Sennheiser Siberias.

They sounded great but broke apart. Went with Bose after that and they don't sound AS good IMO but they can't be killed.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 3, 2012)

steelseries makes the Siberias not Sennheiser.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 3, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> steelseries makes the Siberias not Sennheiser.



Corrected I stand. I thought they were Sennheiser. My mistake. Have mercy it was years ago during a bad morphine addiction.


----------



## theJesus (Jul 3, 2012)

tacosRcool said:


> Ha! I thought about buying some pairs and then deciding on which to keep! Too bad I don't have too much cash on me till this Friday! Peer Pressure! I am like () close to buying those M50s


[peer pressure]You'll spend less time in purgatory if you get the M50.[/peer pressure]


----------



## tacosRcool (Jul 3, 2012)

theJesus said:


> [peer pressure]You'll spend less time in purgatory if you get the M50.[/peer pressure]



I have just ordered the M50s! Damn you peer pressure! Well after many hours of countless debating, going back and forth from numerous headphones, everybody kept on recommending the M50s. I did order them through Amazon and they should arrive Friday. It was only $25 more than my max price point. Since I go on vacation next week it should be plenty of burn in time as well! 

Thanks everybody for the replies and recommendations!

Just one thing..... if I wanted to get a amp for my headphones, which ones are good without breaking the bank?


----------



## theJesus (Jul 3, 2012)

tacosRcool said:


> Just one thing..... if I wanted to get a amp for my headphones, which ones are good without breaking the bank?


In my opinion, it's not worth buying an amp for those headphones.  I don't think you'll notice much difference with cheap amps and there's no point spending a lot of money on an amp for cheap (price-wise) headphones.

I could be wrong though.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 4, 2012)

I would still pick up a Xonar DG 

ASUS XONAR_DG 5.1 Channels PCI Interface Xonar DG ...

if you can get that rebate it will be a nice $14 upgrade over on-board. if your interested make sure you disable and uninstall on-board audio in device manager then disable it permanently in bios. disconnect HD/AC'97 header. slot the sound card in between the video card and power supply. connect HD/AC'97 header to sound card. use these drivers instead

http://brainbit.wordpress.com/2010/07/19/asus-xonar-unified-drivers/


----------



## tacosRcool (Jul 4, 2012)

Actually I am looking for a sound card! That was one of the cards I am looking to buy


----------



## OnePostWonder (Jul 5, 2012)

Ra97oR said:


> First, I don't read and recommend. Only recommending via first hand experience and first hand experience tells me good headphones that worth your money under $100 is only a hand full.



I actually have zero clue as to what you are saying here...honestly.

Is this one of those "Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like" posts?


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 5, 2012)

OnePostWonder said:


> I actually have zero clue as to what you are saying here...honestly.
> 
> Is this one of those "Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like" posts?



I just can't stand who just read and recommend because they read something on Head-Fi. It will be best if headphones are available to be tested everywhere. Reading and listening first hand is totally different.


----------



## theJesus (Jul 5, 2012)

Ra97oR said:


> I just can't stand who just read and recommend because they read something on Head-Fi. It will be best if headphones are available to be tested everywhere. Reading and listening first hand is totally different.


By the same token, the OP shouldn't have even made this thread then.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 5, 2012)

highly populated cities and surrounding areas have stores that carry a lot of brands but not all of them let you audition or they do but have too much ambient noise (malls for example) or bad sources. people on Head-Fi write about negative experiences all the time. it's probably one of the reasons they have so many meet ups.


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 5, 2012)

To be honest for over 300USD purchases myself, if there is no demo available, I would buy second hand. Audio is very personal there might be thousands hyping something but it might just not work out at all for yourself. 

At lower prices like now, you can always resell with minimal loss. At higher price bracket, second hands pricing will hurt a lot more.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Jul 5, 2012)

Ra97oR said:


> I just can't stand who just read and recommend because they read something on Head-Fi. It will be best if headphones are available to be tested everywhere. Reading and listening first hand is totally different.



This is six/one-half-dozen the other.  If the headphones are more often praised than they are put down, then it seems fair to me to say that they are decent headphones.

Also, I included that I have first-hand experience with the headphones I mentioned and, as a layman, found them to be quite appealing.

Now I ask this; what's the difference between one individual (myself), and thousands of individuals, saying the headphones are good headphones?

Ultimately, whether or not headphones are good is quite subjective.  Another major factor is the type of music you listen to, so on and so forth.


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 5, 2012)

OnePostWonder said:


> I actually have zero clue as to what you are saying here...honestly.
> 
> Is this one of those "Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like" posts?





OnePostWonder said:


> This is six/one-half-dozen the other.  If the headphones are more often praised than they are put down, then it seems fair to me to say that they are decent headphones.
> 
> Also, I included that I have first-hand experience with the headphones I mentioned and, as a layman, found them to be quite appealing.
> 
> ...


The downside of the "thousands" that heard the headphone might just be thousands that seen someone posted an impression on a pair of headphones and copied it.

It also makes less popular headphones highly polarizing as a few will have heard it and just follow someone's idea as the bible. 

Comparing headphones, using a pair of headphones the reader have already heard is far more effective than trying to describe the headphones purely by words. That however does require the reader having heard multiple of headphones to make it work.

Being said so, reading might give you a general idea but there is always your own ears to judge. Popular brands and high price tag headphones are often hyped in terms of their actual performance. Newcomers might hype their Sennheiser as best ever heard because they never heard anything better, people spending large sum might also hype the performance so they will think their money more well spent.


----------



## anoobarak (Jul 5, 2012)

Quick question:
what good headphones (preferably closed ones) can be bought within the uk for under 100 quid? I mostly listen to dance music so.. BASS!1!11


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 5, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B000W6Y0JY/?tag=tec053-21

Very good deal, they are quite coloured and very fun. Best under £100 for now.

They share the same drivers as the Denon D1001, and its a bit on the fragile side (ie its not built like a tank) but its durable enough for daily wear. Just don't drop them or abuse them.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 5, 2012)

I used to own a pair of Denon D1001. nice headphones for the price. Fostex drivers get around.


----------



## anoobarak (Jul 5, 2012)

Guess what - just bought them. Never used headphones ever before, only in-ear earphones, and all of those were from creative so I'm quite fond of the brand. It's gonna be for home use basically so reliability on this matter should'nt be a worry  thanks for the suggestion


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 5, 2012)

lucky you. Creative discontinued them.


----------



## theJesus (Jul 6, 2012)

Ra97oR said:


> To be honest for over 300USD purchases myself, if there is no demo available, I would buy second hand. Audio is very personal there might be thousands hyping something but it might just not work out at all for yourself.
> 
> At lower prices like now, you can always resell with minimal loss. At higher price bracket, second hands pricing will hurt a lot more.


That's why I recommended purchasing from Amazon so there's a good return policy if he doesn't like it.  I return stuff to Amazon all the time and there's no hassle as you long as you actually buy from Amazon (or "fulfilled" by Amazon, whatever).

It's hard to return stuff when you purchase second-hand just 'cause you don't like it and reselling is a PITA.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 6, 2012)

I don't mind used sources or amplifiers but headphones.. kinda gross specially when you read "I am the third owner" yeah those headphones like to get around lol


----------



## tacosRcool (Jul 6, 2012)

Well got these babies today and man do they sound great! Only problem is that I will have to buy an extender or something since the jack won't get hardly any contact on my smartphone!


----------



## tacosRcool (Jul 6, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> highly populated cities and surrounding areas have stores that carry a lot of brands but not all of them let you audition or they do but have too much ambient noise (malls for example) or bad sources. people on Head-Fi write about negative experiences all the time. it's probably one of the reasons they have so many meet ups.



I looked at that site and was unimpressed by the people in the forums there


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 6, 2012)

the M50's jack is a bit on the big side, 
but i dont have a problem with a caseless iphone or any android phones. 
except the recessed jack iphone 2G...


----------



## Phusius (Jul 6, 2012)

theJesus said:


> That's why I recommended purchasing from Amazon so there's a good return policy if he doesn't like it.  I return stuff to Amazon all the time and there's no hassle as you long as you actually buy from Amazon (or "fulfilled" by Amazon, whatever).
> 
> It's hard to return stuff when you purchase second-hand just 'cause you don't like it and reselling is a PITA.



this.  amazon also pays shipping back if you claim its defective.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 6, 2012)

the M50 are travel friendly but not portable.


----------



## theJesus (Jul 6, 2012)

tacosRcool said:


> Well got these babies today and man do they sound great! Only problem is that I will have to buy an extender or something since the jack won't get hardly any contact on my smartphone!


I'm glad you like 'em   I've got another pair on the way as well.


----------



## tacosRcool (Jul 8, 2012)

theJesus said:


> You say you're not an audiophile, but I guarantee that will change once you hear good sound.



Damn you! You are right! I used some friends decent headphones and man, I don't like them! Even my earbuds are meh now!


----------



## baggpipes (Jul 27, 2012)

themailman78 said:


> corrected i stand. I thought they were sennheiser. My mistake. Have mercy it was years ago during a bad morphine addiction.



LMFAO.... and does everybody like buy headphones yearly? so many headphone experts...


----------



## Frederik S (Jul 27, 2012)

I think the issue with Head-Fi is that is there are a lot of biased people and a lot of first time buyers. Together that is a dangerous mix and it has to my mind become a real hype-machine. A lot of the first or sub 20 post posters are very opinionated, some are of course experienced but to me it seems a bit odd. 

That is not to say that everything there is bad. Some of the experienced guys are spot on in their reviews. 

Also the reviews conducted on the site seem very biased. Which is perhaps to be expected considering that the site is totally reliant on the sponsorships from the very headphone manufacturers that send stuff to the site for review.

I have heard quite a few headphones and most are alright, some a plain bad and some are extraordinary for the cost. Creative branded "Denon D1000" which are made by Fostex are a steal. If you want a fun sounding mid-end set of headphones these will do you fine. Same way as the KRK KNS-series headphones are good value for people who do not mind the more neutral sound. 

Sorry for the crazy long post I just thought that people should be vary of what they find in even headphone-only forums. 

Cheers,
Fred


----------

